# Possible Idea for Aquiring cheap bottles?



## jojabri

My husband thought of this the other night as I was going on (again) about how I have to (again) go buy bottles AT FULL PRICE!! This is against my moral code, it seriously pains me to pay retail for ANYTHING!

Since he often does advertising work for several establishments including local liquor stores he suggested an "empties for a cause" recycling bin. In short, we'd put a bin in the liquor store and offer to donate 25cents for each clean bottle in the bin to a local charity. Generally our charity of choice is our local emergency home and food shelter or our local battered/abused women's home. I know one store that has 4 local chains will go for it, not sure about the other 4 or so. Yeah we have very few.

What do you think? I mean I benefit by paying less out of pocket and we help the community?


----------



## DoctorCAD

As noble as it sounds, I have never had any issue getting bottles from friends or neighbors in exchange for a bottle or 3 of my wines...


----------



## jojabri

DoctorCAD said:


> As noble as it sounds, I have never had any issue getting bottles from friends or neighbors in exchange for a bottle or 3 of my wines...



I don't have any wine drinking friends except the ones who drink mine and return bottles. Seems everyone around me is either beer or liquor people. 

Wish I had a way to get them free or in trade but I've been trying for months with no result. Even had a local restaurant manager tell me he wouldn't save them because it was illegal (yeah right, my left ....)


----------



## Stickymatch

I think it's worth a shot. However, at least where I am, alot of non-rural cities offer free recycling pickup with your trash, as long as it's separated. Not sure how many people would lug bottles to a store when they can pitch them in a bin and have them picked up for free despite going to a good cause.


----------



## Runningwolf

I understand and there are a few others here unable to get them. I think you have a great idea going. 

Do you have any wineries near you? It's a great source for free bottles or some charge $2/case for their tasting bottles.


----------



## Scott

Good idea but has the store ok'd this? I know some a fussy about bringing empties in, hope it all works out. Is there a winery nearby, they put out their empties for anyone to pick up.


----------



## jojabri

Stickymatch said:


> I think it's worth a shot. However, at least where I am, alot of non-rural cities offer free recycling pickup with your trash, as long as it's separated. Not sure how many people would lug bottles to a store when they can pitch them in a bin and have them picked up for free despite going to a good cause.



As much as my city is touted as one if not the most self-sustainable city in the US, I've cruised the street on the night before recycling day to find very little. With this idea I was going to leave a note to the recycler to save them for me and I'd reimburse them... no luckski.



Runningwolf said:


> I understand and there are a few others here unable to get them. I think you have a great idea going.
> 
> Do you have any wineries near you? It's a great source for free bottles or some charge $2/case for their tasting bottles.



We do have a few, I've attempted to contact the closest several times but they haven't responded. 



Scott said:


> Good idea but has the store ok'd this? I know some a fussy about bringing empties in, hope it all works out. Is there a winery nearby, they put out their empties for anyone to pick up.



Hubby has worked with the owner for 7 years, I am positive there would be no probs.

________________________________________________________

I've also contemplated putting ads in the local papers or pull-tab flyers in the stores to buy direct from people. I'm racking my brain here. Since I try to NEVER ask the hubby for money for my hobby, my expendable cash flow is getting really low even though all my earnings are mine to do with as I please. I only work one day per month but make $150 for the day.... soooo... meh!


----------



## Descender

Go to a restaurant /bar and ask them for their empties.


----------



## Runningwolf

*We do have a few, I've attempted to contact the closest several times but they haven't responded. *

They are probably too busy to deal with a non customer over the phone who wants something for free. You need to go in, taste their wine, talk to them and bring the subject up in the tasting room. This also has to happen when they are not busy with other customers.


----------



## sour_grapes

But seriously, that is a great idea if the store will go for it. What is not to like? Win-win-win.


----------



## jojabri

Runningwolf said:


> *We do have a few, I've attempted to contact the closest several times but they haven't responded. *
> 
> They are probably too busy to deal with a non customer over the phone who wants something for free. You need to go in, taste their wine, talk to them and bring the subject up in the tasting room. This also has to happen when they are not busy with other customers.



I have a cousin who works at a winery/B and B, and trying to get her to keep them for me is like pulling teeth! I suppose at one point she had like 6 boxes, but my uncle threw them out. My mom called and gave him the what-for and hopefully he'll allow her to keep them now. I nearly keeled over when he said he threw them out.


----------



## BernardSmith

jojabri said:


> I don't have any wine drinking friends except the ones who drink mine and return bottles. Seems everyone around me is either beer or liquor people.
> 
> Wish I had a way to get them free or in trade but I've been trying for months with no result. Even had a local restaurant manager tell me he wouldn't save them because it was illegal (yeah right, my left ....)




There MAY indeed be a legal issue here. Recycling bottles with the labels intact CAN result in someone filling a bottle with cheap wine or spirits 
and charging big bucks for the contents as labeled. I don't know that recycling bottles is a problem in NYS but I can imagine that in some states empties from bars and restaurants need to be smashed rather than given away and that those with licenses to sell wine or spirits may feel they are risking their livelihood if they fail to comply.


----------



## cintipam

Gina, maybe you should work up a detailed deal with your aunt and uncle. Personally, I have no problem with a few boxes sitting around waiting for a friend who wants them. But I have very persnickity friends (with gorgeous uncluttered homes) who could never ever ever just let 6 boxes of something sit around. Just looking at it would ruin their chi, and it is afterall, their home. So maybe agree to pick up when ever there are 2 cases, along those lines. And be pushier with any friends who get full bottles from you about wanting them back, rinsed after emptied. New is pricy, I agree.

Pam in cinti


----------



## cintipam

Gina sorry, read that wrong about your friends. They are already good at returning empties. Maybe ask them to start collecting empties from parties. You could do a 5 empties for 1 full exchange program. I know you give it to them now, but if it starts costing too much you can't keep up that pace. Asking that now might make things go a lot smoother in the future.

Gotta go rack my first ever real kits out of primary. Luna Bianca. yummy stuff

Pam in cinti


----------



## jojabri

cintipam said:


> Gina, maybe you should work up a detailed deal with your aunt and uncle. Personally, I have no problem with a few boxes sitting around waiting for a friend who wants them. But I have very persnickity friends (with gorgeous uncluttered homes) who could never ever ever just let 6 boxes of something sit around. Just looking at it would ruin their chi, and it is afterall, their home. So maybe agree to pick up when ever there are 2 cases, along those lines. And be pushier with any friends who get full bottles from you about wanting them back, rinsed after emptied. New is pricy, I agree.
> 
> Pam in cinti



The funny part is my cousin lives with our Gramma, the uncle just threw them out. It thoroughly ticked off my mom, hence the what-for he got. She's saving some now I think but has been taking a bit of time off up to recently due to her studies and just passing the test to become a nurse.


----------



## grapeman

I wish you were closer to me. I have about 40-50 cases to bring to the landfill. These are empty tasting room bottles. I hold them for a year and then dispose of them. These are what is left that I haven't found a home for yet.


----------



## jojabri

grapeman said:


> I wish you were closer to me. I have about 40-50 cases to bring to the landfill. These are empty tasting room bottles. I hold them for a year and then dispose of them. These are what is left that I haven't found a home for yet.



Excuse me a moment while I shed a tear into tonight's DB LOL


----------



## Runningwolf

grapeman said:


> I wish you were closer to me. I have about 40-50 cases to bring to the landfill. These are empty tasting room bottles. I hold them for a year and then dispose of them. These are what is left that I haven't found a home for yet.



Nice Rich, what a way to make a grown girl cry!


----------



## dralarms

Grapeman,

If you weren't in communist country (ney york state) id come get them. But I'm not allowed in any state that refuses to recognize myright to carry a loaded firearm on my person when I want to.

It's a shame to trash that many cases of bottles. I hope you find someone close to take them off your hands.


----------



## fabrictodyefor

I am so sorry you don't get free bottles. I on the other hand have my dear husband ask me, "What are you gonna do with all those bottles"?? All I did was ask my quilting buddies and every couple of weeks I get another box full. I do have quite a few at the moment, but I'm trying my best to fill them up!


----------



## Stickymatch

Idea:

Grapeman has cases of bottles, Gina needs bottles and doesn't want to pay retail for new. Gina can pay Grapeman the cost of shipping the cases to her. USPS would be about $6-8 per case. Seems like a win for both parties.


----------



## winointraining

I don't know if there are any vineyards close but, you may ask them if they have any bottles . If they have tastings, I don't think they can reuse them . check the Kentucky Vineyard Society website for a local winery.


----------



## Runningwolf

winointraining said:


> I don't know if there are any vineyards close but, you may ask them if they have any bottles . If they have tastings, I don't think they can reuse them . check the Kentucky Vineyard Society website for a local winery.



That's a great idea, wish I would have thought of that.


----------



## grapeman

dralarms said:


> Grapeman,
> 
> If you weren't in communist country (ney york state) id come get them. But I'm not allowed in any state that refuses to recognize myright to carry a loaded firearm on my person when I want to.
> 
> It's a shame to trash that many cases of bottles. I hope you find someone close to take them off your hands.


 
All I can say to that statement is WOW. Why you brought that up is beyond my comprehension. I won't respond because we don't allow political discussion here, but I will say that anyone with a valid pistol carry permit is allowed to carry, generally concealed is required.


----------



## dralarms

Sorry, I was trying to be funny. Won't happen again.


----------



## beggarsu

I get my bottles from the Bottle Depot recycling bottle place 

They save wine bottles and resell them as well as collect bottles of all kinds for recycling.

wine bottles for sale 30 cents - all kinds screw tops , flat tops whatever is there - I scored 8 one gallon wine bottles and abut 16 3/4 wine bottles all good as carboys - (fitted with balloons on top)
All the same price 30 cents each 

Don't y'all have bottle depots down there in America?


----------



## jojabri

beggarsu said:


> I get my bottles from the Bottle Depot recycling bottle place
> 
> They save wine bottles and resell them as well as collect bottles of all kinds for recycling.
> 
> wine bottles for sale 30 cents - all kinds screw tops , flat tops whatever is there - I scored 8 one gallon wine bottles and abut 16 3/4 wine bottles all good as carboys - (fitted with balloons on top)
> All the same price 30 cents each
> 
> Don't y'all have bottle depots down there in America?



Looks like that's a negative. Boo!


----------



## RobertChartier

What I have done is this. A local winery has their tasting room. 
Due to state taxes, they have to account for all the bottles emptied during tastings. Once that is done, due to (again) state regulations, they simply recycle the bottles, rather then re-using them.
I convinced them to "recycle" them by giving them to me.
The tasting room is open 9 months out of the year, and I get 2-3 cases of bottles every month they are open.


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## TinyPirate

I pilfer them from neighborhood recycling bins - new bottles every two weeks!


----------



## one_4fun

I made a deal with a local wine restaurant and pick up a couple empty cases a week.


----------



## Jericurl

I have a winery about 4 miles from my house.
I emailed them and asked what they did with their empties since they can't reuse them, and if I could have them.

They throw all their empties in barrels out back, take them to the recycling center every Monday.
I can take whatever I want as long as I don't make a mess.


----------



## fabrictodyefor

Jericurl said:


> I have a winery about 4 miles from my house.
> I emailed them and asked what they did with their empties since they can't reuse them, and if I could have them.
> 
> They throw all their empties in barrels out back, take them to the recycling center every Monday.
> I can take whatever I want as long as I don't make a mess.



 glad you found a local resource!


----------



## NoobVinter

beggarsu said:


> I get my bottles from the Bottle Depot recycling bottle place
> 
> 
> 
> They save wine bottles and resell them as well as collect bottles of all kinds for recycling.
> 
> 
> 
> wine bottles for sale 30 cents - all kinds screw tops , flat tops whatever is there - I scored 8 one gallon wine bottles and abut 16 3/4 wine bottles all good as carboys - (fitted with balloons on top)
> 
> All the same price 30 cents each
> 
> 
> 
> Don't y'all have bottle depots down there in America?




Now that is a great idea. Thanks man!!! Take care.


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## homesteader26

In case anyone reads this I asked my local pizza place (also has small dining room and bar) to save them as they were not recycling and over the weekend I got 24 bottles! Wish they were all clear for my Dragonblood but beggars can't be choosers AND I kept them out of a landfill! Win-win!


----------



## Charlesthewino

While we are on the subject of bottles...Does anyone ship wine? I have family in other states that would like me to ship them a few bottles. I don't want all the bottles broken in the process. 


Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------



## spaniel

Charlesthewino said:


> While we are on the subject of bottles...Does anyone ship wine? I have family in other states that would like me to ship them a few bottles. I don't want all the bottles broken in the process.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Wine Making



I ship beer and have shipped wine. Use bubble wrap, crumpled newspaper, and corrugated cardboard to cushion it and you should be fine. I've never had anything broken. You can ship UPS, I don't think USPS will take it.


----------



## richmke

I believe it is technically illegal to ship wine without a license. So, for purposes of discussion, bottles of grape juice would be more appropriate.


----------



## cooldood

I am lucky I live in a state that has deposits on bottles, a friend who owns a redemption center, and a wife who is a lush so I never run out of bottles

Seriously though I would try a local bar or restaurant. It costs them money to throw things away so why not just have them save them for you?
If they put a bin next to the trash it is no work for them. Asking some one to bring back clean empty bottles is work.

I think you will have more success with the former not the latter.


----------



## spaniel

richmke said:


> I believe it is technically illegal to ship wine without a license. So, for purposes of discussion, bottles of grape juice would be more appropriate.



I was addressing only the breakage issue; my shipments to competitions were entirely legal.

Beyond that, individuals must be responsible the knowing applicable laws as they vary greatly by geography.


----------



## Tenbears

I must live in a wino area, we have two restaurants/Bars in our town both set their empties inside the back door for all the local wine makers to pick up as needed, 
I also get empties from a local winery, they have dozens a day from their wine tasting tours, and from their restaurant. they gladly give them way. But it is wise to call first, as I said I live in a wino area.


----------



## LoneStarLori

I'm feeling kind of lucky today. I went to a newly opened "winery" near me in a coastal tourist town. Mostly I just wanted to check it out. I noticed the owner throwing a few cases of bottles in the trash dumpster. I asked if they were bottles and he said yes so I asked if I could take them. No problem! He took me into the back room and loaded 7 cases of Bordeaux bottles with at least one p dessert wine empty in each box. Absolutely free and he was happy to give more. We have no recycling within 200 miles so he was happy to give them and I love re-purposing. I admit removing the labels is a pain, but at least they have been rinsed so no Crusty stuff to deal with. 


Sent from my iPad because I spilled wine on my MacBook. Waaaah!


----------



## MrsJones

LoneStarLori said:


> I'm feeling kind of lucky today. I went to a newly opened "winery" near me in a coastal tourist town. Mostly I just wanted to check it out. I noticed the owner throwing a few cases of bottles in the trash dumpster. I asked if they were bottles and he said yes so I asked if I could take them. No problem! He took me into the back room and loaded 7 cases of Bordeaux bottles with at least one p dessert wine empty in each box. Absolutely free and he was happy to give more. We have no recycling within 200 miles so he was happy to give them and I love re-purposing. I admit removing the labels is a pain, but at least they have been rinsed so no Crusty stuff to deal with.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad because I spilled wine on my MacBook. Waaaah!




Congrats! That's a phenomenal haul!!


----------



## kevinlfifer

I have more bottles than I can use coming in from friends. Took a quick count before typing this and I have 45 cases of empties and a friend bring over 5 more cases today. it has taken a bit of training to get him to rinse, but I have prevailed. I have 400 filled in the cellar/closet.

Prior to that source, the Country Club we belong to would save them for me, and a local restaurant also saved bottles. One other method was when ever my wife and I went to a wedding or event, I asked the wait staff to start a separate garbage bag with wine bottles for me to take. They were happy to do that as it gave them less to haul to the dumpster. It did embarrass my wife though, but she's gotten used to me.

We have a small winery near us that I get Marquette cake and skins from. I have never asked for bottles.


----------

